# Is Royal Canin itself enough for a show quality gsd male pup?



## strsakthirajan (Jul 8, 2015)

i am having 58 days old show quality gsd male pup. now i am feeding him royal canin four times a day. is it enough for him? shall i continue only royal canin? or should i have to add anything else?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

here is a good place to start your research

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

What is the breeder saying? A breeder is supposed to give you guidelines for rearing the pup.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

There are a lot of better quality foods out there, where are you located?


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

had my pup on royal canine maxi dog food. it would not have been my pick for him. but, breeder started him on it and I didn't want to give him any digestive problems by changing. he loved it until about 8 months old and than I started adding adult food to his menu. it certainly didn't hurt him, he is big and strong but i'm glad I am getting on to grain free grit.


----------



## avoids (Oct 6, 2015)

Royal canin is only name,its like lacoste,adidas etc..they have good name but not high quality in the end.


----------

